# Detailingworld[emoji769] Review – Detailers Pride Auto Wash



## dchapman88

*Detailingworld Review - Detailers Pride Auto Wash *

*Introduction*

Thanks to the team at Detailers Pride for sending over the shampoo for review.

D.P say about themselves "Detailers Pride is a brand created with many years of experience in the car care and detailing industry. We want to create a simple range of detailing products that are easy to use yet offer outstanding results. On top of this we want to cherry pick the finest products from other brands to compliment our range!

So Detailers Pride the brand was started in 2018 however it's origins go back to 2015 and even longer than that back to 2011 with the company behind it all."

For more info visit https://www.detailerspride.co.uk/pages/about-us

*The Product*

The bottle is a very slick looking black bottle with silver and white writing on for descriptions. All looks very presentable.
























The liquid inside is a very thick, almost gel-like consistency. No real scent to it. Good colour though
It was delivered with a little measuring cup. This is a cool little thing to be given as unless you have bought one separately then how do you measure what you put in? I like that they provide one!

Detailers Pride say about the Shampoo:

*" Detailers Pride Auto Wash is a highly concentrated, pH neutral car shampoo which is gentle on waxes, sealants and coatings but tough on dirt and grime. It's highly concentrated formula means only a small amount of Auto Wash is needed to produce lots of suds and a super slick lather to allow your wash mitt to glide across the surface minimising the risk of inflicting swirl marks. Using a 20L wash bucket, a 500ml bottle will produce over 40 washes making it one of the most economical car shampoo's available on the market today" *

*The Method*

The car, my 2013 Juke, was prewashed and PW rinsed before a 2BM wash, the car had done a fair bit of driving in Norfolk/Suffolk's cruddiest back road recently so the Juke was dirty. The wheels were washed after with a dedicated shampoo and so not included as part of this review.
























The rinse bucket was filled with clean water as normal. As per instructions the Wash bucket had 12ml added and then filled with water. No denying there were some big suds created by this.

























The car was then washed from the top down, starting on the roof and spoiler, down to glass and pillars, bonnet then rear, sides then front end. Black trim sections were washed separately with a different mitt.

The shampoo felt slick when the wash pad was on the car, but it seemed to have a really poor transfer of suds, even though they themselves say you'll produce lots of suds. I do like it when your washing and you do lay down a fair few suds. Its fills me with a confidence that there is a greater lubricated wash happening and that you'll inflict less wash related swirls/scratches (even if this isn't a scientific fact) but it was very slick and didn't feel a chore to get the pad over the panels.










Immediate suds on panels weren't great, good clean though.


















And after the whole car was finished ready for a PW rinse
























Any remaining bubbles and residues were very easy to PW off, and once all finished the bucket still had a few bubbles remaining so it did have a little bit of staying power.










I wonder if you added more than 12ml that you would get a more 'sudsy' wash? And would it stay so gentle on waxes etc? This would obviously affect any claims of how many washes you get from a bottle...

*Price*

The website shows the prices at:

£12.95 for the 500ml bottle (without P&P)

£19.95 for the 1Ltr bottle (without P&P)

https://www.detailerspride.co.uk/products/auto-wash-shampoo?variant=14180993499195

*Would I use it again?*

Hmmmm. Yes it was a decent wash, car came up lovely, no dramas using it, but I won't lie it wouldn't stop me using my normal shampoo.

*Conclusion*

A good shampoo and if you're in the market for trying something different then a 500ml bottle will last you a long time and you can make your own mind on it. Defo worth a punt if you're in the market looking for a change in shampoo.












"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

